# Harz National Park



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Planning at trip to Saxony in next month if anyone has any information/comments on the Harz national park area. Have the 2010 Board Atlas and quite a few stopovers there which is always a sign that there is something of interest


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We love the whole area,
We last visited 2 years ago although we had a daurplatz (winter seasonal pitch) many years ago.

The old 'East' is worth a visit at Wernigerode and, of course, the Brocken Railway.

The Brocken Railway.

PS All the towns in the Harz are worth a visit.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We were there in June and stopped at Ilsenburg and Schulenburg, Bad Sooden-Allendorf.

Ilsenburg stellplatz is good if you like walking. Bad Sooden-Allendorf is also good and there is a Thermal baths there.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We visited the area last September.
Just have to echo all thats said so far with the addition of Goslar as a town to visit.
It held POWs so was spared bombing and has some nice old buildings.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

HI


Lovely area. Great in the Winter if you are interested in Nordic Skiing.





Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Harz is one of our favourite regions of Germany.

Goslar, well worth a visit and a wander around the town, free stellplatz in the town, limited to 1 night stay only.

Bad Sachsa to the south, nice little town with a great stellplatz in the woods to the north of the town. If the market is on have one of the bratwurst from the stall that cooks them over hot coals, best bratty I've ever tasted, and I've eaten a few :wink: 

Schulenberg in the middle of nowhere, stellplatz in a layby with a great view overlooking the reservoir. Great walks in the area.

Altenau, another one out in the sticks with great walking from the stellplatz.

Heading east, make sure you visit Quedlinburg, a beautiful old town as yet unspoilt by mass tourism and with world heritage status. They look after motorhomers here too, there are 3 stellplatz strategically placed around the town, all within walking distance of the centre and each with its own different character, one is situated just below the castle which is another must see.

Wernigerode if you're into Steam trains and castles, the stellplatz is right next to a steam railway stop and within walking distance of the charming town. There is a viewing platform at the main station to watch all the trains coming and going. Take time out for a stiff uphill walk to Schloss Wernigerode, well worth the effort and beautiful views from the top.

Harzgerode, charming little village with a free stellplatz.

All stellplatz mentioned are in the database. :wink: 

You want to go in winter as well if you get the chance, its even better then imo.

Love the place  

Pete


----------

